# Anfänger freundliche Strecke in Saarbrücken



## FabeJay (6. August 2012)

Hallo erstmal,

ich fahre seit knapp 3 Monaten Mountainbike und suche eine Strecke in Saarbrücken und Umgebung die Anfänger freundlich ist und einem von Kondition und Fahr-können nicht gleich alles abverlangt.

Gerne auch eine kurze Trainingsstrecke, falls jemand eine kennt!

Danke im Voraus 

Gruß Fabe


----------



## Koohgie (7. August 2012)

Einfach in den Wald fahren und nach trails Ausschau halten...und selbst erfahren, wenn es zu brenzlig wird, absteigen kannst du so gut wie immer... Wo in sb wohnst du? Also, in welchen Wald bist du am schnellsten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_Lang (7. August 2012)

fahr mal an den Schwarzenbergturm/Eschberg, dort wirst du definitiv etwas finden oder Richtung Spicheren/Felsenwege St.Arnual


----------



## schneeerich (7. August 2012)

Hier der Trail ist auch ganz cool für den Anfang.

https://maps.google.de/maps?saddr=Unbekannte+Stra%C3%9Fe&daddr=49.27197,6.962895+to:Unbekannte+Stra%C3%9Fe&hl=de&ie=UTF8&ll=49.268505,6.977777&spn=0.022598,0.066047&sll=49.271305,6.966587&sspn=0.005649,0.016512&geocode=FZfR7wIdejpqAA%3BFaLU7wIdzz5qACnbG3UmGbGVRzFhDnYePkHyQw%3BFfy_7wIdEpFqAA&t=h&dirflg=w&mra=dme&mrsp=0&sz=17&via=1&z=15

Bei Startpunkt A gehts aber direkt in den Wald. Nicht oben rum wie hier gezeigt in dem Link. Der kleine Weg ist bei Google Maps noch zu erkennen in der Satellitenansicht. Da gehts in der 90° Kurve ein paar Studen runter durch ein Tor.

Ansonsten für richtige Strecken vielleicht einfach mla bei www.gpsies.com nachschauen. Da gibts bestimmt ein paar Strecken zum Nachfahren.


Grüße


----------



## FabeJay (7. August 2012)

Erstmal Danke für die Tips.
Ich wohne auf dem Rodenhof. Bis jetzt bin ich immer Richtung Netzbachtal. Aber das is ja nich unbedingt um die Ecke.

Aber ich schau mich ma auf www.gpsies.com  um !Danke für den Tip.


----------



## Manuel26 (11. August 2012)

Wo liegt denn dein Schwerpunkt? Fährst du mehr XC orientiert, oder lieber Richtung Downhill?
Wenn du das Netzbachtal vom Rodenhof aus als "nicht um die Ecke" bezeichnest, dann wirds schwierig, dir etwas zu empfehlen, was näher ist
Ich empfehle dir einfach mal folgendes. Fahre nicht bis zu den Netzbachweihern, sondern fahre an dem Parkplatz bei den Steinbachweihern in den Wald. Den Weg fährste immer geradeaus berg hoch, bis du an den dritten und kleinsten Weiher und die Kreuzung kommst. Dort gehts eine Weile weiter geradeaus bis zur nächsten Kreuzung. (Dieser Abschnitt geht nur berghoch und trainiert deine Kondition, ohne zu steil zu werden). 
An der Kreuzung fährst du links (ab hier nur noch berg runter) und nach schätzungsweisen 100 m geht links ein schmaler Weg rein. AN diesem kleinen Trail kannste ein wenig Sicherheit gewinnen und üben. Dieser führt dich irgendwann wieder auf den Weg, den du hochgefahren bist. Wenn du dich dann etwas sicherer fühlst kannst du etwas unterhalb wieder rechts reindahren über eine kleine Brücke und rechts vom Bach den Trail fahren. Dieser wird aber stellenweise nicht anfängerfreundliche (relativ). Dieser schmeißt dich dann wieder an dem kleinen Weiher raus. Rechts an diesem vorbei gehts über die den Weg wieder auf einen Abschnitt, der technisch schon schwieriger wird, aber dir die Möglichkeit gibt, deine Grenzen auszuloten.
In der Gegend hast du auch die Möglichkeit deine Strecke überall zu erweitern, einen Anstieg noch mitnehmen, etc.
Aber Achtung, besonders bis zum 2ten Weiher sind viele Spaziergänger mit Hunden unterwegs (ich gehöre auch gelegentlich dazu ;-) ).
Gruß


----------



## FabeJay (11. August 2012)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich mich bei der Richtung noch nicht entschieden habe.
Mein Ziel ist es im Moment die blaue Pur fahren zu können und den Flowtrail in Ottweiler runter zu kommen. Allerdings nur auf der blauen Strecke da ich denke, dass Kicker und kleine Drops mein Rad leider nicht mitmacht.

Hab mittlerweile auch gemerkt, dass das Netzbachtal als nah einzustufen ist 
Versuch jetzt jeden Tag so ungefähr 8-10 Kilometer durch den Wald zu fahren. Teilweise auch noch mit richtig heftigen Bergen, die mich noch total fertig machen....
Aber werd morgen mal die Strecke durchs Steinbachtal versuchen. Hoffe ich finde den Weg ;D

Gruß

und Danke für den Tip


----------



## schneeerich (11. August 2012)

FabeJay schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Versuch jetzt jeden Tag so ungefähr *8-10 Kilometer* durch den Wald zu fahren. Teilweise auch noch mit richtig heftigen Bergen, *die mich noch total fertig machen*....



Ja und dann versuch das zu steigern. Wenn du immer nur 10km fährst wird dich das nicht weit bringen. Ich fahre normal auch nur so 20-30km Touren. Letztens aber bin ich morgens schon meine 25km Tour gefahren und dann abends noch mit Leuten aus dem Köllertaltreff 52,5km. Schön war das gegen Ende bestimmt nicht mehr für meine Power und meine Beine, aber es hat mir hinsichtlich Kondition enorm geholfen.

Hau rein. 

Können auch gerne mal zusammen ne Tour drehen. Bin ratz fatz in SB.


----------



## Klinger (12. August 2012)

Manuel26 schrieb:


> Ich empfehle dir einfach mal folgendes. Fahre nicht bis zu den Netzbachweihern, sondern fahre an dem Parkplatz bei den Steinbachweihern in den Wald. Den Weg fährste immer geradeaus berg hoch, bis du an den dritten und kleinsten Weiher und die Kreuzung kommst. Dort gehts eine Weile weiter geradeaus bis zur nächsten Kreuzung. (Dieser Abschnitt geht nur berghoch und trainiert deine Kondition, ohne zu steil zu werden).
> An der Kreuzung fährst du links (ab hier nur noch berg runter) und nach schätzungsweisen 100 m geht links ein schmaler Weg rein. AN diesem kleinen Trail kannste ein wenig Sicherheit gewinnen und üben. Dieser führt dich irgendwann wieder auf den Weg, den du hochgefahren bist. Wenn du dich dann etwas sicherer fühlst kannst du etwas unterhalb wieder rechts reindahren über eine kleine Brücke und rechts vom Bach den Trail fahren. Dieser wird aber stellenweise nicht anfängerfreundliche (relativ). Dieser schmeißt dich dann wieder an dem kleinen Weiher raus. Rechts an diesem vorbei gehts über die den Weg wieder auf einen Abschnitt, der technisch schon schwieriger wird, aber dir die Möglichkeit gibt, deine Grenzen auszuloten.
> In der Gegend hast du auch die Möglichkeit deine Strecke überall zu erweitern, einen Anstieg noch mitnehmen, etc.
> Aber Achtung, besonders bis zum 2ten Weiher sind viele Spaziergänger mit Hunden unterwegs (ich gehöre auch gelegentlich dazu ;-) ).
> Gruß



Wenn ich mal 1 Woche Urlaub habe werde ich versuchen mit dieser Beschreibung die Runde, die vermutlich gemeint ist, nachzufahren. 
Ich werde das Ergebnis dann in GPSIES oder sowas einstellen.


----------



## Manuel26 (12. August 2012)

Hallo!
Noch ein Tipp für unseren Anfänger...bei 4umaps.eu kannst du dir mal die Strecken in der Umgebung anschauen. Die MTB Pfade sind da mit Schwierigkeitsgrad eingezeichnet. 
Falls du ein Smartphone hast, kannst du dir die Karte auf das Handy ziehen und dir die Strecken mal zu Gemüte führen.


----------



## FabeJay (12. August 2012)

Ich glaub ich versuch wenn ich heute Zeit finde mal die Strecke!

Allerdings lassen sich mehr als 10 km am Tag mit Freundin, Hund und Arbeit nicht vereinbaren ;(

@schneerich:können gerne mal zusammen ne Runde drehen!Doch am besten erst wenn ich noch en bisschen fitter bin. Sonst blamier ich mich nur und bin en Klotz am Bein

Gruß

Fabe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (15. August 2012)

10 km sind aber nicht viel, da müsstest du ja gleich auf der Strecke anfangen. Ich habe letztes Jahr im September angefangen. 10 km nimmt man zum warmfahren/inlusive austrudeln. So 2h sollte schon eine Tour dauern, da haste 10km a 0,5h und ca. 15-20 km im Wald, jeh nach Gelände und das machste 3-4x die Woche und dann wirste schon sehen wie die Leistung steigt. Noch ein Tipp: Überfahr dich nicht am Berg, schön langsam hoch, wenn nötig ne Pause einlegen, dann haste bergrunter auch keine wackligen Beine und mehr Fahrsicherheit. Es macht auch mehr Spass, wenn man nicht ständig ausgepumpt ist.

Ich hab auf dem Saarradweg angefangen.  Alle 6km ne Pause, weil völlig kaputt  Da bin ich im Frühjahr zuletzt mal 60 km am Stück gefahren so ca. 2,5 h. Aber sowas bringt dich als Mountainbiker nicht weiter. Da musste Berge, Berge, Berge fahren, da lernste auch die Grundlagen, wie schalten, gleichmässiges Tempo fahren und bremsen.

Einen passenden Tainingstrail zu finden ist sauschwierig, ich hab sowas in Wuppertal, 5km hin, von leichte Steigungen bis stärker, alles dabei, Singletrails, verblockte Abfahrten, Forstautobahn und keine extra angelegten Fahrradwege. Und das Geilste ist, ich kann die Schwierigkeit immer selbst wählen und jeh nach Lust/Zeit habe ich da einen schnellen Ausstieg und in 15 min bin ich wieder zuhause.

Zeit ist so eine Sache, ich bin die ganze Woche auf Montage mit Überstunden, nur am WE in Wuppertal und eine Freundin, das Hobby Mountainbike bekomme ich da aber super unter. Auf Montage zumindest im Sommer kann man noch 2h fahren, selbst im Flachland wie Nord/Ostsseküste findet man man paar Hügel und Trails wo man sich voll ins Zeug legen kann, eben konsequent Acker/Feldwege fahren. Am WE fahre ich in Wuppertal meistens sehr früh, bevor Jogger und Hundeführer den Wald verstopfen.


----------



## schneeerich (15. August 2012)

Bin heute von Schwarzenholz nach Losheim an den See gefahren. Knapp 68km, 3h43min, 1694hm. Ich fahre erst seit einem Monat Fahrrad. Hab mir in diesen Zeitraum einiges an Kondition erarbeitet. Das kommt von ganz allein. Meine Hausstrecke ist so um die 25-27km inkl Ensdorfer Bergenhalde. Das bringt dir schon ein bisschen was. Aber wie oben schon geschrieben, wenn du immer nur deine 10km fährst wird dir das nicht viel bringen. Was auch noch von Vorteil ist, ist das Fahren mit mehreren Leute. Alleine ist doch recht langweilig.


Grüße


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (15. August 2012)

Klinger schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal 1 Woche Urlaub habe werde ich versuchen mit dieser Beschreibung die Runde, die vermutlich gemeint ist, nachzufahren.
> Ich werde das Ergebnis dann in GPSIES oder sowas einstellen.


 Nach 8 im Urwald!
Gestern wieder MASH geschaut?


----------



## FabeJay (16. August 2012)

Versuch jetzt immer so viel wie möglich zu fahren. Jetzt fast jeden Tag der bisherigen Woche so 30 km gefahren. Merke auch langsam das die Berge leichter werden .
Werd mir jetzt einfach die Zeit nehmen. 

@schneerich: Allein ists langweilig, da haste recht! Ab und an fahren noch Freunde von mir mit aber die sind nicht so hoch motiviert .
Müssen demnächst mal was abmachen und dann ne Runde fahren!!!Wenn du Lust hast.

Gruß Fabe


----------



## Laktatbolzen (16. August 2012)

AdmiralSnyder schrieb:


> Nach 8 im Urwald!
> Gestern wieder MASH geschaut?


----------



## Klinger (16. August 2012)

AdmiralSnyder schrieb:


> Nach 8 im Urwald!
> Gestern wieder MASH geschaut?



Nach den schönen Stunden im Elendsviertel das einzige was noch hilft.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (16. August 2012)

FabeJay schrieb:


> Jetzt fast jeden Tag der bisherigen Woche so 30 km gefahren. Merke auch langsam das die Berge leichter werden .
> Werd mir jetzt einfach die Zeit nehmen.
> 
> @schneerich: Allein ists langweilig, da haste recht! Ab und an fahren noch Freunde von mir mit aber die sind nicht so hoch motiviert .
> ...



Super, dass du Erfolge hast. 

Ich fahre zwangsläufig allein, weil ich viel auf Montage bin und selten zuhause bin(Wuppertal), so begrenzt sich mein Freundeskreis.

Nächste Woche bin ich wieder in Saarbrücken, da kann ich ab 16.30 fahren, so ca.2-3h, ich bin auch mobil und kann dank Firmentransporter noch ein Bike mitnehmen. Wenn du Lust und passend Zeit hast, schreib ne PN. Die Tour ist anfängerfreundlich und hat auch Spass, ich fahre in Dudweiler am Pfaffenkopf und komme von Kleinblittersdorf. Ich hab da mal gewohnt und war Hundebesitzer. Dementsprechend kenne ich das Gebiet gut.


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (17. August 2012)

Klinger schrieb:


> Nach den schönen Stunden im Elendsviertel das einzige was noch hilft.....



Da hast du recht, so betrachtet war die Leistenbruch OP ein Genuss.


----------



## FabeJay (19. August 2012)

So hab mal versucht die Runde bzw die Trails von Manuel nachzufahren. Waren dann oben an der Kreuzung, da wo es rechts zum Forsthaus Neuhaus geht. Aber den Trail hab ich ned gefunden. Zumindest den 2. nicht. Den ersten bin ich dann runter und bin unten am Weiher wieder raus. Ich glaub das is der Wildschwein Wanderweg oder sowas.

@manurie: Können gern nächste Woche mal fahren!Nur kann ich noch nicht genau sagen wann. Aber ich meld mich dann per PN.So wie es aussieht muss mein Rad auch noch in Reperatur. Entweder der vordere Umwerfer is kaputt, der Freilauf oder der vordere Zahnkranz.^^ Mal abwarten was es wird.

Gruß

Fabe


----------



## Manuel26 (19. August 2012)

Bin mir nicht sicher, ob du das gefahren bsit, was ich gemeint habe. An der  Kreuzung, wo es rechts hoch zum Neuhaus geht, muss man noch mal geradeaus fahren. Dann kommt man nach etwa 1,5 km an die nächste Kreuzung. Dort links und nochmal links von der Waldautobahn runter!


----------



## FabeJay (19. August 2012)

Bin den Berg ganz hoch!irgendwann hat sich der weg gegabelt.dann bin ich Nomma zurück....
War auf jeden fall schade;/!hatte mich auf ein paar schöne Trails gefreut


----------

